# Buy your BMW online in the UK - When will the US catch up?



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

This would put a lot of annoying car salesmen out of work. They'll have to find something to do other than standing around the showroom looking out the window for 95% of the day, playing pocket pool, and waiting for somebody to drive up so he can pounce on them before they other salesman standing next to him pounces.

We're pretty much there already, but in bits and pieces. Don't expect to get your friendly BMW dealership out of the loop. He has lawyers and he spreads a lot of money around the state legislatures. Porsche tried to eliminate U.S. dealers in the 1980's when their U.S. distribution contract with VWoA expired. There was Hell to pay.

This on-line process would lend itself better to factory ordering a car, which apparently is done more in Europe than here. We're more of an instant gratification society.

I do my test driving at BMW events (M Schools or free BMW events). I always order new cars, and I've decided everything before I set foot in a showroom. A salesman is just a formality for me. His only function is to make sure the wash monkeys keep their grubby hands, towels, and sponges off my new car when it comes in.


----------



## pbjjj (Aug 2, 2015)

This is fascinating to me. I don't see why BMW dealers in the US can't adapt to the new way to purchase cars. They can easily integrate the power of online shopping into their sales strategy. I am tired of those BMW CAs who know less about the products they are selling than I do. What irks me more is when they tell me something like power windows are now standard options on all BMWs... Seriously in need of updating on their sales pitch. 

While I do enjoy some in-person type of interaction, I've found very frustrating in dealing with many of BMW CA. Maybe I should only go to Bimmerfest sponsors to expect good experience. I've had terrible BMW sales experience (non-sponsors) that have really started to turn me off to buying a BMW altogether. I had one experience when the first question from that BMW CA's mouth was "are you here to compare prices with another dealership?" I was so annoyed to say the least. 

I am glad I found a good CA, recommended by someone on this forum, to help me with my 3rd BMW purchase; otherwise, I was very much set on buying anything but BMW just to avoid the stress of dealing with BMW sales. I hope US BMW dealerships would seriously revamp their sales strategy and hire more competent sales to represent BMW.


----------



## Autoputzer (Mar 16, 2014)

Here's an interesting twist I found on the BMWUSA website. They now offer a $299, two-hour "BMW Performance Center Drive." It sounds like this is a test drive the way is should be. BMW PC's have every platform and powertrain combination BMW sells in the USA. If I'm buying a $75k, $100k, or $125k car, I'd spring for a trip to a BMW PC and $300 to drive various cars, flog the cars I really like, and look at the various options before ordering a car. This is part of what Porsche envisioned when they had fantasies of eliminating dealerships back in the 1980's.

http://www.bmwusa.com/Standard/Content/Explore/Experience/PDS/#drivers

I went to a BMW Drive for Team USA event before buying my 535i. The event didn't have a 535i to drive. The dealer where the event was held didn't have a 535i, only a 550i. It would have been nice to actually drive a few 535i's, manual and automatic, see the various leather, wood colors, optional seats, and drive a car with DHP before I bought my car. I've occasionally got 535i's as loaners, but they were dirty, the paint was trashed by the untrained wash monkeys, and they had rubber floor mats installed that made the car stink to high Heaven, all combining to create a negative experience.


----------

